# Windradpumpe?



## Armin501 (16. Dez. 2005)

Hallo, ich habe mal im Urlaub eine windbetriebene Pumpe gesehen,
durch die das Wasser in einen Filter transportiert wurde!
Kann jemand sagen, wo ich so was finden kann?
So etwas würde ich auch gerne einrichten.

Oder hat jemand andere Ideen, wie ich das machen kann?

Gruß Armin


----------



## Administrator (16. Dez. 2005)

*Windrad-Wasserpumpe*

Hallo Armin!

Hab da sowas gefunden:

[DLMURL="http://www.agribid.de/item.pl?item=17638"]Windradpumpe für 1699,- euronen[/DLMURL]

"MW 500 US sind speziell für die Ausnutzung niedriger Windgeschwindigkeiten ausgelegt.
Die groß ausgelegte Rotorblattfläche garantiert ein hohes Drehmoment bei gleichzeitig leichtem Anlauf. Durch das 5- fach Kugelgelagerte Excentergetriebe passt sich die Rotorfläche automatisch der Windrichtung an.
Ein überdrehen des Rotors wird durch eine automatische Starkwindregelung verhindert. Zusätzlich ist sie mit einer Dauer- Handabschaltung versehen.
Durch die Verwendung von soliden korrosionsbeständigen Materialien ist eine lange wartungsarme Lebensdauer gewährleistet.
Aufgrund der gut aufeinander abgestimmten Komponenten von Rotor und Pumpenanlage besticht die MW 500 US mit einer guten Förderleistung bei fast lautlosen Lauf.



Das Einsatzgebiet einer Windpumpe ist weit gestreut und sehr vielfältig.

Ob Gartenbewässerung, Fischwirtschaft, Landwirtschaft oder zu dekorativen Zwecken eine MW Windpumpe ist durch ihre klein gehaltenen Ausmaße in jedem Gebiet einsetzbar, auch in Kleingärten."







Quelle: www.agribid.de


----------



## Administrator (16. Dez. 2005)

nochwas:

Solarpumpen gibt es auch - mit dem Nachteil allerdings das diese Nachts nicht oder nur über Akkus laufen...


----------



## rainthanner (16. Dez. 2005)

Joachim schrieb:
			
		

> nochwas:
> 
> Solarpumpen gibt es auch - mit dem Nachteil allerdings das diese Nachts nicht oder nur über Akkus laufen...



Und das Windrad nur mit Wind, oder mit einem Motor.     

Gruß Rainer


----------



## Armin501 (17. Dez. 2005)

Joachim, vielen Dank, 
genau so ein Teil habe ich gesehen, aber zu dem Zeitpunkt habe ich mir
noch keine Gedanken über eine eigene Verwendung gemacht.
Also noch einmal, das war Klasse!!
Hat jemand was über die Lautstärke dieser Dinger was zu sagen?
Denn ich möchte auch mal am Teich liegen und dösen, und das wenn es geht ungestört!
Gruß Armin


----------



## Frank (17. Dez. 2005)

Hallo Armin,

hmmm, also das mit der Windradpumpe wäre mir ein wenig zu riskant. 
Was passiert mit dem Filter, wenn doch mal Flaute angesagt ist. 
Um ein "trockenlaufen" zu verhindern, müsstes du eine automatische Steuerung einbauen,
die dann wieder auf eine Elektropumpe umschaltet. Und dann wird die Sache ganz schön teuer.


----------



## Armin501 (17. Dez. 2005)

Frank,
genau das wird noch geprüft werden müssen, vielleicht hat ja jemand
dazu Antworten.
Denn einen Geldkopierer habe ich nicht.

Gruß Armin


----------



## Administrator (18. Dez. 2005)

zur Lautstärke:

... zu der obigen Version stand da "nahezu lautloser lauf" ...

@rainthanner

Ja, ist auch wieder wahr. Allerdings für leute in Küstennahen gebieten ... ;-)

@frschl

Das ist wie immer - gute Sachen sind immer irgendwie "zu teuer" . ;-)


----------

